
Alabama woman loses unborn child after being shot, gets arrested - Tomte
https://www.al.com/news/birmingham/2019/06/woman-indicted-in-shooting-death-of-her-unborn-child-charges-against-shooter-dismissed.html
======
100100010001
Wow! Sadly, I’m not surprised.

~~~
gigatexal
I’m worried not so much about the widening wage gap — but about the chasm
between the educated and the not so much. An educated electorate would not
have voted such arcane laws into law.

